# المواد الأولية لتصنيع الـ pvc



## ابو يوسف (7 يوليو 2009)

طرق الحصول على فينيل كلورايد :

نظراً لأهمية هذا المونومير فقد اتبعت كل الطرق في سبيل تصنيع هذا المركب وحالياً فإن المواد الأساسية الضرورية هي الكلور والإستيلين أو الإيتلين ويمكن استخدام الكلور على شكل عنصري فهو يحضر لذلك من التحليل الكهربائي لكلوريدات المعادن القلوية أو على شكل حمض كلور الماء وهناك أربع طرق اصطناع وهي : أ- نزع كلوريد الهيدروجين من 2,1 –ثناثي كلور الايتان تحت تأثير القلويات أو بالتحلل الحراري . 1- تحت تأثير القلويات يتم التفاعل وفق ما يلي :

2- بالتحلل الحراري ويتم بدرجات حرارة عالية (450-500 oC) وبوجود وسيط من الحديد وفق التفاعل التالي :

ب-بدءاً من الإستيلين : تتم بتفاعل HCl مع الإستيلين في الدرجة 150-200ºC وتتم في الحالة الغازية في الدرجة المذكورة وبوجود وسيط من كلور الزئبق أو في وسط مائي في الدرجة 20-25ºC وهذه الطريقة لا تعطي نواتج ثانوية .

ج- بدءاً من الإيتلين : وذلك بكلورة الإيتلين حيث نحصل على 2-1 ثنائي كلور الإيتان و ذلك في الدرجة (40-60 oC) وثلاثي كلور الحديد كوسيط .


وبنزعHCl في درجة حرارة عالية يعطي ثنائي كلور الإيتان جزيء كلور الفينيل و ذلك عند درجات حرارة عالية تتراوح بين (400-500 oC) . بوجود أكسيد الألمنيوم و الكربون النشط كوسيط .

ويمكن كلورة الاتلين مباشرة وذلك عند درجات حرارة عالية (500-600 oC) كما يوضحها التفاعل التالي :

ء _ طريقة الأكسدة الكلورية : كما يوضحها التفاعل التالي :

ويتم هذا التفاعل عند درجة حرارة عالية بحدود 470-500 درجة س.








*دراسة آلية التفاعل:

تتم بلمرة كلور الفينيل بآلية الجذر الحر والتي يمكن تقسيمها الى ثلاث مراحل أساسية :

1- مرحلة التهييج أو المبادرة وتشكل المراكز الفعالة
2- نمو السلسلة
3- مرحلة انقطاع السلسلة

1- مرحلة التهييج أو المبادرة وهي أساسية للحصول على الجذور التي تبادر في التفاعل وتكون المبادرة اما : - حرارية : حيث تظهر الجذور الحرة تحت تأثير الحرارة ويمكن اعتبار تشكل الجذر الحر هو عملية انفتاح الرابطة الثنائية .

هذا الجذر الثنائي يتفاعل مع المونومير و يعطي جذراً أحادياً بوليميرياً


- أما في المبادرة الكيميائية الضوئية يمتص المونومير كونتم الطاقة الضوئية وينتقل الى حالة التهييج .


والجزيء المتهيج يشكل جذراً ثنائياً بدوره


ومن ثم تتحول هذه الجذور الثنائية الى جذور أحادية بوليميرية .

1- المبادرة باستخدام المبادرات وتتم بادخال جذور حرة الى الوسط من الخارج وهي تدخل إما بشكل أو بشكل مركبات تتفكك أثناء التفاعل لتشكيل جذور و تستخدم بكميات قليلة 0.1-1% من وزن المونومير ومن هذه المبادرات فوق الأكاسيد العضوية و فوق الأكاسيد الاعضوية و الآزوتيدات وبعض مركبات آزو و ديازو .


2- مرحلة نمو السلسلة: في هذه المرحلة تنمو السلسلة البوليميرية في عمليات متتابعة لتفاعل الجذر الحر مع المونومير نفسه بحيث تصبح السلسلة نفسها جذراً يزداد وزنه الجزئي كلما تقدم التفاعل.


3- مرحلة انقطاع السلسلة وهذه المرحلة مسؤولة عن نهاية التفاعل ويحدث هذا عندما يلتقي الجذر النامي مع جذر نامي آخر ويغلق السلسلة.

طرق بلمرة كلور الفينيل تتم بلمرة كلور الفينيل اما في كتلة أو في معلق أو في مستحلب . سرعة البلمرة تتعلق بنقاوة المونومير و تركيز المبادر و درجة الحرارة . و بالتحكم بدرجة حرارة البلمرة نستطيع التحكم بنتائج البلمرة و خواص البوليمير .* 

*صفات بولي فينيل كلوريد

تتعلق صفات PVC الميكانيكية و الفيزيائية على تركيبه وعلى طرق انتاج هذا المركب . تحدد الصفات الكيميائية لبولي فينيل كلوريد المتجانس بالبنية الكيميائية الأساسية لجزيء البوليمير ولكن من الأكيد أن بعض الصفات الكيميائية ( الثبوتية الحرارية ) تتأثر بوجود عدم نظامية في البنية مثل السلاسل الجانبية و عدم الاشباع . يتميز بولي فينيل كلوريد بوزن جزيئي كبير ففي درجات الحرارة العادية فان عدد كبير من المركبات العضوية ليس لها تأثير عليه أما المركبات التي تهاجمه هي الهيدروكربونات العطرية الكلورية و بعض الاسترات . خواص بولي فينيل كلوريد الطري و القاسي :

الخواص:*
*
PVC الطري PVC القاسي:
الكتلة الحجمية 1.2 –1.6 1.4-1.6 
مقاومة الإنضغاط Kgf/cm² 87.5 100 
استطالة القطع 105 – 210 25 
الحرارة النوعية cal/cm 0.4 0.25
معامل التمدد الخطي 1 5 
درجة حرارة الاستعمال العظمى ºC 80-104 65-70 
امتصاص الماء خلال 24 ساعة 0.25 0.1-0.4* 

*استخدامات بولي فينيل كلوريد :**

يستخدم البولي فينيل كلوريد في عزل الأبنية والمعادن والألياف الزجاجية و لإنتاج ورق الجدران وكأغطية للأرض (عوازل للأرض) وفي صناعة الأقمشة المشمعة وكل استخدام له طريقة تحضير خاصة به . في حالة عزل الأبنية من المهم جداً أن نتجنب اختراق عجينة البوليمير داخل البناء لذلك لزوجة العجينة يجب أن تكون عالية في حال معدل قص منخفض وذات لزوجة معتدلة عند معدل قص مرتفع وفي حال تصنيع ورق الجدران حيث تكون السماكات قليلة اللزوجة المنخفضة هي المطلوبة . في حال عزل الأرض نستخدم ثلاث أو حتى أربع أغلفة أولاً طبقة مشبعة لإشباع الألياف وطبقة أو طبقتين من الإسفنج وطبقة أخرى تتمتع بقوة ومقاومة ميكانيكية عالية . الأمن الصناعي في صناعة البولي فنيل الكلوريد: بشكل عام كل صناعة البولي الفنيل كلوريد قابلة للانفجار والحريق ولذلك فإن قسم البلمرة يجب أن يتوضع في بناء لوحده والنابذات والمنشفات والتخزين في بناء آخر.* 

*الصحة والسلامة Health and safety**

كل المياه الناتجة عن صناعة البولي فينيل كلوريد وهي بحدود 8-6طن لكل طن بولي فينيل كلوريد يجب أن تخضع للتنظيف البيولوجي بعد الترقيد وفصل راسب البولي فينيل كلوريد ومن الجدير ذكره أن البولي فينيل الكلوريد والبوليميرات المشتركة لكلور الفينيل هي مواد غير سامة في حالة خلوها من بقايا كلور الفينيل ولكن باحتراقها تعطي مواد سامة . أما كلور الفينيل فانه سام للأحياء حيث أنه يحدث تخرشاً في الأغشية المخاطية لمجاري التنفس وتخديراً إذا كان تركيزه كبيراً ويسبب للإنسان ألم في الرأس ويسبب أحياناً تقيؤ وقد يؤدي إلى التهاب الكليتين وحدوث أورام خبيثة بالإضافة إلى ذلك يظهر عند الإنسان ضعف ووهن وقلق في النوم وتهيج وسرعة غضب وعند التوقف عن العمل مع كلور الفينيل يمكن للحالة أن تتحسن .*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

دوما مبدع مشكووووووور ........


----------



## وضاحة (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم 
وزادك الله علما ومعرفة


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكرا على متابعتكم مواضيعي


----------



## اسيل زهير (21 سبتمبر 2010)

hvd] lshu]m td lav,ud


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم والى المزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## omar_ (27 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات واكون شاكر لك اذا تزودني بمعلومات عن طرق كلورة البولي فنيل كلورايد


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## novatex1 (20 يناير 2015)

الرجاء المزيد من التوضيح في صناعة pvc مع الشكر


----------

